# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Can you use amano shrimp for incubating eggs?

## Diapterondave

I am curious if anyone has tried the Amano shrimp for Killi egg incubation?

----------


## stormhawk

In this case I would not try to use Amano shrimp with killie eggs. Smaller species like the cherries would be a better bet.

----------


## timebomb

Other than the Wood Shrimps, the Amano Shrimps are some of the biggest around, David. Besides eating algae, they are also known to eat mosses. I wouldn't use them for egg incubation as they are large enough to eat eggs.

Loh K L

----------

